# Ajman Residency Visa Stamping



## kashan (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi all this is the first message that I am posting on this forum and I hope to get the replies soon.

I got a job in Ajman and received "Entry Permit - New - Work" Ajman visa in my home country Pakistan through email by the employer. After arriving, I went through medical tests and joined the company. My employer took my passport and said they are now applying to stamp the visa on the passport. Few days later, I received my Emirates ID or Residence Identity Card. 

I received my Emirates ID Card almost before three weeks and when I ask my employer about my passport, they say the Visa Stamping is still in process and once they receive the passport they will notify me. 

However, my friend told me that it is not possible for an Emirates ID Card to be issued before the Visa gets stamped. If he is right, does it mean that my employer has received the passport and not giving it to me? If that is the case, what can I do and how to find out if my passport has been delivered to my company? Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

kashan said:


> However, my friend told me that it is not possible for an Emirates ID Card to be issued before the Visa gets stamped. If he is right, does it mean that my employer has received the passport and not giving it to me? If that is the case, what can I do and how to find out if my passport has been delivered to my company? Thanks.


This is true, you cannot gat Emirates ID without a valid residency permit. Your employer is keeping your passport - and that is illegal.


----------



## kashan (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you Rascal for the confirmation.

Is there any way I can find out, maybe through courier agency or so, if my passport has been delivered or not? How can I prove to my employer that my passport has been delivered.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

kashan said:


> Thank you Rascal for the confirmation.
> 
> Is there any way I can find out, maybe through courier agency or so, if my passport has been delivered or not? How can I prove to my employer that my passport has been delivered.


The passport's aren't "delivered" back to the Company, they are collected by the PRO of the Company - so there's no doubt in my mind that they have your passport.


----------



## kashan (Jul 16, 2016)

So brother what should I do now to get the passport? What if the employer still says that they haven't received the passport? Is there any website to track the passport history?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

kashan said:


> So brother what should I do now to get the passport? What if the employer still says that they haven't received the passport? Is there any website to track the passport history?


Go to HR department, insist on them handing the passport over to you. Should they refuse then let them know you're willing to visit/speak to the Ministry of Labour to get their official advice.

Then see how quickly the Company hands your document back.


----------



## kashan (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you for your advice. 

I have also heard from my colleagues that the company does not keep the passport and it is strange that they are doing this with you. I queried the HR that I would like to see a doctor and need my health card but the HR told me that if the passport gets stamped after 15th of the month, I will not be able to get the medical insurance as their Dubai based insurance will not issue health cards after 15th. So I would have to wait until next month if that is the case. So may be the HR wants to save to cost of health insurance for one month and I don't know how much it would cost.

Also, please let me know what if I need to go to the Labor court? How does it work, how much does it cost? And evidence I can present? I have the email conversations as a proof only.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

All you need is the emails - go to the MoL and tell them your employer has given you your EID and that they havent given you your passport back and that your medical card has bot been given to you. 

Thats all - they will ask for contact details of the company and will call their HR up and you will find the company HR will suddenly find your passport and medical card.

Nothing more needed.


----------



## kashan (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you all for your guidance. Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Unless you really need your passport at this moment and don't want to stay working for this company - is it worth stirring trouble with the MOL right now?
After another 3 or 4 weeks - politely ask for your passport back - as you need the original as proof of identity to open another bank account.
By that time, your passport should be really back from stamping (even if it is now).
If they then refuse to give it to you - then you can go to MOL (but don't expect to keep a good working relationship, as they will mark you down as a "troublemaker")
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kashan (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes Stevesolar you are right. Today the company told that your visa has been approved and that's why you got the Emirates Id. But the stamping process is taking sometime and we will issue the health card most probably in the first week of next month. So I will take your advice on waiting until then. Thanksl


----------

